# Strength Wars: 2 on 1 - Strongman vs Powerlifter + Bodybuilder



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2015)

Partick is an Ox


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't get it.  May as well throw a crossfit guy in there too.  For the next event lets throw speedos on the PL'r & the Strongman.  Oil those fukrs up & pose down. Someone explain?  Are we supposed to think the BB'r is going to win??


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2015)

DF said:


> I don't get it.  May as well throw a crossfit guy in there too.  For the next event lets throw speedos on the PL'r & the Strongman.  Oil those fukrs up & pose down. Someone explain?  Are we supposed to think the BB'r is going to win??



For his size pound for pound the BB seemed to fare better than the powerlifter.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

Why's that guy wearing straps on his deads and the others aren't ??? NVM....I get it


----------



## rburdge84 (Dec 8, 2015)

That powerlifter was a joke


----------



## thisisfromwork (Dec 8, 2015)

This series has me thinking. Will there ever be a middle part of these two classes? Or rather will it be possible to get both in terms of strength and aesthetics.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting, I do like this series.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah that dude is a beast


----------

